# Well!! would you play cards with this guy?..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Makes me feel so inadequate.. 



.. 8O :roll: :lol:


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

" I'll hit you so many times you'll think you're surrounded,you'll be picking your nose out of a catalogue" Thats good 'craic,I'll be stealing that Ray. :lol: 
seamus.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

An amazing act, I like his card cutting techniques! :lol: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

An uncle of mine was a professional poker dealer in the west end clubs in the early 1960's, his advice to me when my father died when I was only 15, was NEVER to gamble, headed that advice to this day! Hang on though, I do the Lottery!!

curlyboy


----------

